
How an Outdated Network Could Make Two-Factor SMS Worthless - type0
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/security/a28255/ss7-hack-sms-two-factor/
======
zymhan
This information is well over a year old

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/08/nist_is_no_lo...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/08/nist_is_no_long.html)

